# Public Launch



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

anyone know where I can launch my Yak around Cheriton, VA on the seaside?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

There is a public launch right down the road at Oyster. This page lists others as well:

http://cheriton.esva.net/boatramps.html


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Tidewater Kayak Angler Association (tkaa.org) has a kayak launch link on the home page. Here's a link to it (not sure if it will work without being a registered member)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...15625&z=8&hl=en&mid=zxsUJRXZuYZg.kbm-nBGX0Ysc


----------



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice...........thanks a lot


----------

